# Αστρολογία: φαντασία και πραγματικότητα



## unique (Apr 22, 2011)

θα παρουσίαζε φαντάζομαι μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον για πολλούς η άποψή σας για τους φυσικούς νόμους ή φαινόμενα που ίσως κρύβονται πίσω από αστρολογικές θεωρίες. Τι θα μπορούσε άραγε να προσδιορίσει τον χαρακτήρα ή την τύχη του ανθρώπου; Μπορείτε να καταθέσετε ό, τι προαιρείσθε, από μεταβολές τις βαρύτητας μέχρι αυτές του μαγνητικού πεδίου λόγω σύμπτωσης της θέσης των πλανητών. (δηλώνω άσχετος προς οτιδήποτε έχει να κάνει με την αστρολογία αλλά είμαι πρόθυμος να μάθω). Δεκτά ανέκδοτα, ευτράπελα, ιστορίες με αστρολόγους, χαρακτηρισμοί, και οτιδήποτε άλλο σχετικό.


----------



## Traveler (Apr 23, 2011)

Το έχουν πει εδώ και 2.500 χρόνια κάποιοι τύποι περίεργοι, που αγαπούσαν επίσης την ψιλοβελονιά, καλή ώρα. 
Θεωρώ μάλιστα ότι έχουν πει σχεδόν τα πάντα. 
Η ευτυχία του ανθρώπου προϋποθέτει το μύθο. 
Έτσι εξηγείται γιατί θησαυρίζουν οι αστρολόγοι, οι συγγραφείς επιτυχημένων παραμυθιών και όλοι, εν γένει, οι παραμυθάδες. 
Για το άλλο θέμα, του εύρους του νήματος, μετά χαράς παραπέμπω: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_HB6KfnTaI


----------



## nickel (Apr 23, 2011)

Ωραία, να κάνουμε ένα ελληνοαγγλικό νήμα για το _ψευτοαπασχολούμαι_. Για τις ανάγκες του Γάλλου αστρολόγου να το πούμε και στα γαλλικά.

Η ομορφιά της αστρολογίας είναι η ίδια με την ομορφιά της οικονομικής επιστήμης. Μπορείς ως ο πλέον άσχετος των ασχέτων να συζητάς με κάθε θράσος για το αντικείμενο, με τη σιγουριά ότι, ακριβώς όπως και οι «ειδικοί» της επιστήμης, μία στις δύο φορές θα πέσεις μέσα.

Το άσχημο είναι ότι υπάρχουν μερικοί άνθρωποι που ακούνε και τους μεν και τους δε.

(Το παραπάνω είναι ευφυολόγημα. Υπάρχουν πολλοί οικονομολόγοι που σέβομαι, και κανένας απολύτως αστρολόγος.)


----------



## unique (Apr 23, 2011)

Θα με ενδιέφερε να μάθω αν υπάρχει κάποια πιθανότητα αλήθειας σ' όλα αυτά. Ας πούμε (το κοινότυπο), η σελήνη επηρεάζει τις παλίρροιες, γιατί να μην επηρεάζει και τον άνθρωπο αφού ένα μεγάλο μέρος του βάρους του αποτελείται από νερό; (μου φαίνεται όμως ότι η σελήνη δεν έχει να κάνει με την αστρολογία). Ωστόσο, οι αυξομειώσεις της ατμοσφαιρικής πίεσης είναι συχνότερες το χειμώνα όταν περνούν πολλά βαρομετρικά χαμηλά στην περιοχή που αναπτύχθηκε η αστρολογία. Τούτα τα χαμηλά επηρεάζουν την ψυχοσύνθεση των εγκύων (πω πω θεωρία!) και των νεογνών και επομένως έχουν κάποια επίδραση στις ορμόνες που με τη σειρά τους διαμορφώνουν την ανάπτυξη. (Τώρα αυτό που κολλάει; όποιος το βρει κερδίζει καρφίτσα αεροπλανάκι). Άρα: όποιος κυοφορείται το χειμώνα θα είναι διαφορετικός από αυτόν που κυοφορείται καλοκαίρι.


----------



## unique (Apr 23, 2011)

Ταξιδιώτη με την "ψιλοβελονιά" με «ταξίδεψες» και θυμήθηκα ένα αγαπημένο ποίημα της επίσης αγαπημένης μου ποιήτριας της Τζένης Μαστοράκη. Να ΄ναι καλά όπου κι αν βρίσκεται.


----------



## nickel (Apr 23, 2011)

Προσωπικά δεν θα είχα αντίρρηση, αντί να τους φιλοξενούν τα ΜΜΕ, να τους καθίζαμε σε κλοιό στην πλατεία Συντάγματος κάθε Κυριακή και να περνούσαμε οι ορθολογιστές να γελάμε σε βάρος αυτών των απατεώνων που λέγονται αστρολόγοι. Στον μεσαίωνα (και πιο πίσω) να απαντήσουμε με μεσαίωνα. Προς το παρόν, γελούν αυτοί σε βάρος μας.


----------



## unique (Apr 23, 2011)

Το ημίψηλο και το μονόκλ του έλειπαν!


----------



## unique (Apr 23, 2011)

Όπως μου εξήγησε η Κινέζα τηλεψυχολογοαστρολόγος Γιου-Νικ (ειδική και στο Ι Τσιγκ με καύκαλο καρέτα), η αρχή της αστρολογίας είναι η εξής:
Με τη συχνή επανάληψη από την τηλεόραση των χαρακτηριστικών του κάθε ζωδίου τα υποκείμενα εθίζονται σ' αυτά που τους αντιστοιχούν και το υποσυνείδητο προσαρμόζει τη συμπεριφορά του ατόμου ώστε να συμβαδίζει με αυτή που επιτάσσει η αστρολογία. Είναι μια τακτική που εφάρμοσε ο Γκέμπελς (ή Γκαίμπελς; ) στο δεύτερο Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο με μεγάλη επιτυχία.


----------



## daeman (May 7, 2014)

...
What about A*ss*trology?






Russell Brand and Tracey Ullman Sing the Wonders of “Asstrology” in Eric Idle’s _What About Dick?_

Talking to Eric Idle About the Absurd World of 'What About Dick?'


----------

